# Rocket R58 Problems - HELP REQUIRED



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a Rocket R58 and for the past couple months I have been experiencing the following problem:

When turning the machine on after about 15 minutes the steam pressure continues to rise past the 1-1.5bar green zone on the dial to around 2.25bar, this is the point where the OPV releases, the OPV activates and releases the excess pressure, initially this was intermittant but now it occours every time the machine is turned on (I have now turned off the steam/service boiler). The heater doesn't shut off and the water in the boiler is continued to heat, so my initial thoughts were that its a sensor issue. I suspected a relay problem at first, but this didn't fix the problem, I have taken apart the temperature sensor to check if it was scaled up but it all appears OK.

If anyone has any ideas of have experienced similar problems please let me know.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

How is the steam boiler controlled? If thermostat, maybe it is broken and not cutting power to the steam heating element.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

See other thread you posted in.


----------



## Old_Bean (Jan 21, 2018)

On the whole, would you say ownership of the Rocket R58 is good despite your problem with yours?


----------

